# Replanted and new lights



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, Ive been gone for a while, in the mean time alot has happened.

40gT rio ***** is now a species specific blackwater guppy tank.

52g planted FBH is a semi aggressive tank

15g is a heavily planted plant tank.

10g split 30% fry the rest is grow out.

Sold the rest.

Here is the 52 a few days ago









Here it is a few minutes ago









I ordered a bunch of plants, lost a few in transit.

Took 15 bucks, and 15 bucks only and made myself a double bulb fixture retrofitted into my T-8 housing. Homedepot has a cheap double 48" bulb fixture for 7.50, and the double pack of 6500K's for 7 bucks. Will upgrade once again later on but figure for 15 bucks thats a HUGE score compared to the 100+ they want for them in the fish and plant stores. Its not finished yet but BOTH bulbs are unhindered and shine fully into the tank. My corydoras are not amused in the least bit.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice setup...how many tigers do you have?what is it stocked with?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

ummm

11 zebra danios(fast)
6 glass bloodfins( fast)
6 tiger barbs( the bandits)
2 angels( the Ike and Tina Turner show)
11 corydoras( fast and hiders)
1 BNP( minds his own)
6 kuhlis( uber fast)
1 Dwarf Neon Rainbow (fast)

tons of MTS.

night/day difference w/ double the wattage.


----------

